

Double Dip: Would China Bail Out the Global Economy Again? - tokenadult
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2011/08/08/double-dip-will-china-bail-out-the-global-economy-again/

======
tokenadult
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405311190448090457649...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904480904576497962651886944.html)

